# Berlin Bass Open 8/11!



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://www.dobass.com/100PERCENT.html

Gettn' kinda late...but still time for the mail~ 22 teams remain available as of 8/7.

Potential $12,000 purse paying 100% anyway you look at it! Fewer than sixty...odds go up...make the full field, payday goes up!!!!

Details linked above.

Nip


----------



## Bassboy883 (Sep 27, 2005)

well I'm yet to have a good tournament with you this year nip but I will be at this one. Hopefully we'll have a good bag for once but who knows maybe I'm holding out for portage


----------



## AkronBass (Mar 17, 2007)

im there!

bigfish goin on at Berlin!!!!:B :B :B :B :B


----------



## smallie75 (Dec 9, 2005)

how about some results.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

nope...not goona do them  

hold your basses, I've been within 24 hours nearly all year, if not same day. 

Photsite server shutting down and some issues beyond my control webwise.

Barber and Weitzel won with limit sack of 10.05lbs against 46 teams for a payday of *$3864*

They didn't have a fish until 11:45a and limited in an hour...impressive!

Should be complete details and pics tomorrow night on dobass.

Nip


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://www.dobass.com/07NOAA/BERLIN2/81107.html

In the books and on the web...OFFICIAL! 

Congrats to all...wait 'till you see 08'...  

A note again, the dobass Photosite server will be closed mid September. If you want to dowload and/or print pics from the 62 events it encompasses do it quick!!!! Hopefully a transition to a new pic host will be easy  

Get em'

Nip


----------

